# Another sig.



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

All feedback would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, I like it, man

My advice would be to fade in the background a bit more with the render of the ring, as it looks like a square on the left side, it's not blended in quite as well as it is on the right. 

The other thing is I think you should focus a little more on cutting out the render, as there is quite a bit of white trim in his hair. Make a good use of the blur tool and feathering to help with this as well.

All in all, a very good sig for your second/third one, you're improving fast.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i no nothing about sigs but it looks good...... keep working it out and you'll be great dude


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Blur the lines around Gomi

Make the text "pop" with something like a drop shadow or a stroke.

cut the ring out of the background, or just erase part of it with a soft eraser so it has that "fading" look.


Great job though


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree with TraiMAi make friends with the fade erase tool and use it to smooth out your transition from background photo's to plain old background, utilizing them along with your blur tool will help take the edge you can see here out. Overall its a very good effort and with continued practice you will only continue to rapidly improve.


----------

